# Küstenangeln Vlissingen



## Stephan203 (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich fahre in ca 5 Wochen nach Vlissingen und habe da ein Haus direkt am Meer.
Da habe ich mir überlegt, da das angeln am Meer ja ohne Schein erlaubt ist ob es sich da lohnt eine Brandungsrute zu kaufen und da 2-3 mal versuchen was zu fangen.
Das Problem ist aber das ich das noch nie gemacht habe und keine ahnung von habe.
Lohnt es sich dann überhaupt oder sind die Chancen dann eher schlecht etwas zu fangen?
Und macht eine Brandungsrute für ein paar euro überhaupt Sinn?

Habe auch gelesen, dass man am Hafen auch Spinnfischen darf und dort wohl auch Markleen und keline Wolfsbarsche fängt.
Ist das auch noch ohne Schein erlaubt und wie läuft das Spinnfischen?
Was für Köder nimmt man da?

Beste Grüße


----------



## YoshiX786 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln Vlissingen*

Moin, 
da du eh mit dem Gedanken des Spinnfischens spielst würde ich mir keine Brandungsrute holen sondern eher ein paar Meerforellenblinker (20 oder 25gr) besorgen und auf Hornhecht gehen. 
War selber vor 2 Wochen dort und die machen an ner leichten Spinnrute echt Spaß und schmecken tun die auch ziemlich gut! :q
Ersetze die Drillinge der Blinker durch rote Woll- oder Seidenfäden, dadurch saßen bei mir >90% aller Bisse.

Meine Montage war: 0,10er geflochtene, 20gr. halbsinkender Sbiro, Fluoro-Vorfach (1,5m lang), MeFo-Blinker mit Wollfaden.

Bin immer Mittags gegen 13, 14 Uhr am Strand gewesen.

Wenn du auf Wolfsbarsche gehen willst, gehen nach Angaben der Einheimischen Twister, Wacky Wurm und Ringelwurm ganz gut!

gruß Mario


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln Vlissingen*



YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Moin,
> da du eh mit dem Gedanken des Spinnfischens spielst würde ich mir keine Brandungsrute holen sondern eher ein paar Meerforellenblinker (20 oder 25gr) besorgen und auf Hornhecht gehen.
> War selber vor 2 Wochen dort und die machen an ner leichten Spinnrute echt Spaß und schmecken tun die auch ziemlich gut! :q
> Ersetze die Drillinge der Blinker durch rote Woll- oder Seidenfäden, dadurch saßen bei mir >90% aller Bisse.
> ...


 

 Mindestmaß 42 cm, frei ab 1.7.


----------



## YoshiX786 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln Vlissingen*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Mindestmaß 42 cm, frei ab 1.7.



Mindestmaß ist klar, aber wo steht das der Wolfsbarsch in holland erst ab dem 01.07. beangelt werden darf.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln Vlissingen*



YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Mindestmaß ist klar, aber wo steht das der Wolfsbarsch in holland erst ab dem 01.07. beangelt werden darf.



Google,
Angeln in Holland aktuell.


----------



## YoshiX786 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln Vlissingen*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Google,
> Angeln in Holland aktuell.



Ab dem 29. Januar 2016 bis einschließlich 30. Juni 2016 ist es verboten Wolfsbarsch zu besitzen / entnehmen. Ab dem 1. Juli 2016 darf maximal ein Wolfsbarsch entnommen werden. (Mitnahmelimit). Die Bestimmungen für den Wolfsbarsch gelten für alle Arten der Sportfischerei (auch auf hoher See) und auch für die Freizeitfischerei mit Stellnetzen. Für alle Formen der Freizeitfischerei gilt darüber hinaus ein Verkaufsverbot von Fisch.


Da steht nichts von einem expliziten Befischungsverbot von Wolfsbarschen! Nur ein Besitz- und Entnahmeverbot!


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln Vlissingen*



YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Ab dem 29. Januar 2016 bis einschließlich 30. Juni 2016 ist es verboten Wolfsbarsch zu besitzen / entnehmen. Ab dem 1. Juli 2016 darf maximal ein Wolfsbarsch entnommen werden. (Mitnahmelimit). Die Bestimmungen für den Wolfsbarsch gelten für alle Arten der Sportfischerei (auch auf hoher See) und auch für die Freizeitfischerei mit Stellnetzen. Für alle Formen der Freizeitfischerei gilt darüber hinaus ein Verkaufsverbot von Fisch.
> 
> 
> Da steht nichts von einem expliziten Befischungsverbot von Wolfsbarschen! Nur ein Besitz- und Entnahmeverbot!


 

 Ist es Fischgerecht, wenn trotz Entnahmeverbot in dem Zeitraum auf den Fisch geangelt wird? |kopfkrat
 Hat für mich so ein bisschen den Touch von Haarspalterei.


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln Vlissingen*



YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Ab dem 29. Januar 2016 bis einschließlich 30. Juni 2016 ist es verboten Wolfsbarsch zu besitzen / entnehmen. Ab dem 1. Juli 2016 darf maximal ein Wolfsbarsch entnommen werden. (Mitnahmelimit). Die Bestimmungen für den Wolfsbarsch gelten für alle Arten der Sportfischerei (auch auf hoher See) und auch für die Freizeitfischerei mit Stellnetzen. Für alle Formen der Freizeitfischerei gilt darüber hinaus ein Verkaufsverbot von Fisch.
> 
> 
> Da steht nichts von einem expliziten Befischungsverbot von Wolfsbarschen! Nur ein Besitz- und Entnahmeverbot!




Kein Wunder dass wir in Holland so wahnsinnig beliebt sind.....


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln Vlissingen*

QUOTE=rhinefisher;4530542]Kein Wunder dass wir in Holland so wahnsinnig beliebt sind.....[/QUOTE]


 |good:

 Manche lernen es halt nie.


----------



## YoshiX786 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln Vlissingen*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> QUOTE=rhinefisher;4530542]Kein Wunder dass wir in Holland so wahnsinnig beliebt sind.....


 

 |good:

 Manche lernen es halt nie. [/QUOTE]


Ich habe in Holland nicht auf Wolfsbarsch sondern nur auf Hornhecht gefischt ( wie oben beschrieben ), und mir war, laut der Internet Seite, auch nicht bekannt das es eine ECHTE Schonzeit für Wolfsbarsche gibt! Ich habe lediglich dem TE auf seine Frage geantwortet und bin danach auf deine Aussage der Schonzeit eingegangen, weil ich dachte das ich eine Info bekomme wo es explizit erwähnt ist, was aber nicht der Fall war! 
Demnach kann man sich so einen Kommentar sparen! 
Anstatt hier einen konstruktiven Beitrag zu leisten und einfach vernünftig auf Fragen zu antworten um solchen Missverständnissen aus dem Weg zu gehen, werden hier dämliche Aussagen getätigt die überhaupt nicht mit dem Thema zu tun haben!!!

PS: sorry an den TE für off-topic!!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln Vlissingen*



YoshiX786 schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Manche lernen es halt nie.




Ich habe in Holland nicht auf Wolfsbarsch sondern nur auf Hornhecht gefischt ( wie oben beschrieben ), und mir war, laut der Internet Seite, *auch nicht bekannt das es eine ECHTE Schonzeit für Wolfsbarsche gibt!* Ich habe lediglich dem TE auf seine Frage geantwortet und bin danach auf deine Aussage der Schonzeit eingegangen,* weil ich dachte das ich eine Info bekomme wo es explizit erwähnt ist, was aber nicht der Fall war! 
*Demnach kann man sich so einen Kommentar sparen! 
Anstatt hier einen konstruktiven Beitrag zu leisten und einfach vernünftig auf Fragen zu antworten *um solchen Missverständnissen aus dem Weg zu gehen, werden hier dämliche Aussagen getätigt die überhaupt nicht mit dem Thema zu tun haben!!!
*
PS: sorry an den TE für off-topic!!!![/QUOTE]


 Danke,
 deine geistigen Ergüsse sind selbst erklärend. Wirst uns noch viel Ehre machen.:m


----------



## YoshiX786 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln Vlissingen*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich habe in Holland nicht auf Wolfsbarsch sondern nur auf Hornhecht gefischt ( wie oben beschrieben ), und mir war, laut der Internet Seite, *auch nicht bekannt das es eine ECHTE Schonzeit für Wolfsbarsche gibt!* Ich habe lediglich dem TE auf seine Frage geantwortet und bin danach auf deine Aussage der Schonzeit eingegangen,* weil ich dachte das ich eine Info bekomme wo es explizit erwähnt ist, was aber nicht der Fall war!
> *Demnach kann man sich so einen Kommentar sparen!
> Anstatt hier einen konstruktiven Beitrag zu leisten und einfach vernünftig auf Fragen zu antworten *um solchen Missverständnissen aus dem Weg zu gehen, werden hier dämliche Aussagen getätigt die überhaupt nicht mit dem Thema zu tun haben!!!
> *
> PS: sorry an den TE für off-topic!!!!


 

 Danke,
 deine geistigen Ergüsse sind selbst erklärend. Wirst uns noch viel Ehre machen.:m[/QUOTE]


Und das von jemandem der falsche Aussagen trifft! 
Hut ab!


----------



## Stephan203 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln Vlissingen*

Um noch mal zurück auf mein Thema zu kommen 

Vielen dank schon mal für die Antwort.
Auf Spinnfischen ahbe ich eh viel mehr bock :m
Das kann ich wenigstens 
Wie genau läuft das?
Ich mach die Montage Fertig und stell mich einfach an den Strand oder geh ein bisschen ins Wasser und feuer den Blinker einfach so weit raus wie ich kann?
Wofür ist der Sbiro an der Montage?
Damit die Schwerer wird oder damit der Blinker nicht so tief absinkt?
Wo stehen die Hornhechte?
Und wie sieht es mit dem Hafen in Vlissingen aus?
Bei visplanner.nl gibt es keine Info ob ich den befischen darf.
Gehört der einfach noch zur küste und darf ohne Schein befischt werden?

Gruß


----------



## YoshiX786 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln Vlissingen*

Also ich hatte gutes Wetter und bis zu den Knien ins Wasser, ist aber kein muss.

Den Sbiro hab ich erstens um noch weiter raus zu werfen und wie du schon gesagt hast damit der Blinker nicht so schnell absinkt, denn wenn du mal an ner Buhne angeln solltest kann sich der Blinker auch nicht so schnell zwischen den Steinen festsetzen! 
Die Hornhechte kommen im Frühjahr recht nach an den Strand zum leichen, das kann 10m raus sein, das kann aber auch 30m sein. Ich habe einfach hinter die Brandung geworfen und dann heißt es kurbeln! Geschwindigkeit ist meiner Meinung nach egal, da Hornis eh sehr schnell bei der Jagd sein können!

Zum Hafen selber kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, aber in Vlissingen ist ein sehr guter Angelshop ( Hengelshop Jan Peter ), die sind dort sehr nett, sprechen deutsch und geben sehr gute Tipps!

Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln Vlissingen*



Stephan203 schrieb:


> Um noch mal zurück auf mein Thema zu kommen
> 
> Vielen dank schon mal für die Antwort.
> Auf Spinnfischen ahbe ich eh viel mehr bock :m
> ...


 

 Stephan 203,#h
 wirst als Könner schon deine Fische fangen.#6


----------



## großdorsch 1 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln Vlissingen*

die schonzeit und die beschränkung von einem wolfsbarsch pro tag und angler gilt für alle eu-länder. das ist eine vorgabe der eu,die die mitgliederstaaten umsetzen müssen. und nur in deutschland ist es verboten in dieser zeit gezielt auf wolfsbarsch zu angeln , da ja bei uns nur fangen zum abschlagen erlaubt ist.
in ländern wie die niederlande ist das befischen unter beachtung der schonzeit trotzdem erlaubt.
und c&r wird in holland auch sonst gerne gesehen. alson nicht gleich auf jemand los gehen wenn er garnichts falsch gemacht hat.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln Vlissingen*

in holland wird viel mit naturköder im meer gefischt. die haben spezielle vorbebleite posen,dann nen meter vorfach mit einzelhaken und nen fischfetzen oder ein seeringelwurm. kannst aber auch ein schwimmenden spiro nehmen,damit kommt man meistens weiter  raus. 
ansonsten ne spinnrute mit dünner geflochtenen ein mefo-blinker so weit wie du kannst werfen und relative schnell einkurbeln. es gibt bei hornis und meerforellen meistens nur zu langsam aber selten zu schnell. ob mit haken oder diese fäden ist ansichtssache. die einen haben lieber mehr hornis und benutzen die fäden statt haken. ich kann mit einigen fehlbissen leben,hab aber bei einem mefobiss die changse diese auch zu landen.


----------



## YoshiX786 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln Vlissingen*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> die schonzeit und die beschränkung von einem wolfsbarsch pro tag und angler gilt für alle eu-länder. das ist eine vorgabe der eu,die die mitgliederstaaten umsetzen müssen. und nur in deutschland ist es verboten in dieser zeit gezielt auf wolfsbarsch zu angeln , da ja bei uns nur fangen zum abschlagen erlaubt ist.
> in ländern wie die niederlande ist das befischen unter beachtung der schonzeit trotzdem erlaubt.
> und c&r wird in holland auch sonst gerne gesehen. alson nicht gleich auf jemand los gehen wenn er garnichts falsch gemacht hat.




danke für die klarstellung #6


----------



## Stephan203 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln Vlissingen*

Vielen dank dann werde ich mein Glück mal versuchen


----------



## adlerfisch (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln Vlissingen*



Stephan203 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit dem Hafen in Vlissingen aus?


Versuche es doch mal neben dem Hafen(die Insel, an der Windmühle oder am Gevangenentor). 
Achte auf die Schiffe und insbes. Lotsenboote, die machen teilweise ziemlich Welle beim Vorbeifahren.


----------



## Pollack 10 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln Vlissingen*

Hallo Stefan,
an der langen Hafenmole kannst du sowohl in der Hafeneinfahrt als auch an der abgewandten Seite angeln. Es sind dort auch keine langen Fußwege nötig.
Bessere Chancen hat man sicherlich am Europort.
 Helmut


----------

